# Union Graduate chuck options??



## Hooberbear (24 Feb 2018)

Hello! 

To set the scene, I'm new to both the forum and to woodturning. 

I have been fortunate to find a Union Graduate lathe complete with a selection of quality chisels. The lathe has the L/H thread outboard spindle for turning larger stock (p'raps all Graduate's do?) and it came with 8 face-plates and a Pratt 3 jaw chuck. Although the chuck jaws are reversible, there doesn't appear to be any way to mount any additional jaw options? 

Having had a quick eyeball over the web, there appears to be few available options for a new chuck with a 1.5" 6 tpi thread size to suit my lathe's spindle. I see that there is an exert available that will mount on both the R/H & L/H thread. I can't quite visualise how that works, but it would seem (from a total novice) that this might be very useful and, depending on the male thread chosen, this may open up my options.

I envisage that the majority of work on the lathe will be chuck/face-plate mounted as opposed to spindle work. I would, given time, like to turn some large bowls/platters.

I'm sure that many forum members will have the same machine that I have, or, if not, have experience of different chucking systems and I would really appreciate any advice or opinions that you may wish to share..............collett chuck vs scroll chuck?........... direct thread chuck vs exert?.....

I'd also be interested to hear If anyone knows of any suitable new or used chuck's that're sitting around gathering dust..and a heads-up for a Graduate bowl turning tool rest would be very well received too  .

Oh, I live 20 miles north of Swansea if this is of any relevance?

Thanks, H


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Feb 2018)

You can get a chuck such as a Versachuck which will take an ISO backplate, so you can get a backplate for both threads (I'm not sure whether they do one threaded both ways). https://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks ... chuck.html
An exert would only fit one side as the mounting thread could be dual but on the "using" end it will only be one or the other.
Your three jaw chuck is a metal turning chuck, and while it might be useful for odd things it's not a good idea to turn wood on them.


----------



## Hooberbear (25 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the information Phil, I appreciate it.

The Versachuck looks like a real contender, I don't know why it hadn't registered on my radar previously?? Have you (or other forum members) had personal experience of this chuck and, if so how does it stack up against the competition?

I was puzzled by the dual thread exerts, but you have answered my major quandry; the thread on the 'using' end being singularly L/H or R/H thread.

Regards, H


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2018)

If you are hunting for second hand or sale bargain rests there are a few with the same 1"stem as a Graduate - information-on-tool-post-dimensions-t94541.html?hilit=toolpost%20dimensions


----------



## Hooberbear (25 Feb 2018)

Thanks again Phil, very useful. H


----------



## TFrench (25 Feb 2018)

Sorby make a version of their patriot chuck that is dual threaded for inboard and outboard operation - I got mine second hand but I know stiles and bates sell them. I got the exert to get me up and running with my original chuck but it does add extra length behind the chuck - you don't have much room on the outboard side with it. Patriot chucks are compatible with supernova and record SC4(I think) jaws as well so there's a lot of places you can get jaws from. Charnwood nexus ones are the same fitment as well I think.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2018)

Hooberbear":16liub1j said:


> The Versachuck looks like a real contender, I don't know why it hadn't registered on my radar previously?? Have you (or other forum members) had personal experience of this chuck and, if so how does it stack up against the competition?


I have a Versachuck, very similar to the old Axminster Super precision in that it takes a syndard ISO backplate of whatever thread you require.
Not quite up to the mechanical standard of the older Axminster precission but runs them a close second, it does have the advantage of having a range of Jaw carriers to match other brands of accessory jaws if ever needed.

Easy to change the backplate should you want to use it on another machine with a different thread.
Mines normally fitted with 1-1/2" x 6 thread, but I have 1" x 8, 1-1/4" x 8 & 1-1/2" x 8 backplates.


----------



## Retire2004 (26 Feb 2018)

Hi H,
I agree with what Chas has said. The Axi "super precision" or the later "Evolution" is popular with us Graduate owners and is considered as the "go to" chuck. They are based on engineering scroll chucks but with jaw carriers which can accommodate a large variety of interchangeable jaws with different profiles. The SP has an ISO back plate which is available with 1 1/2" RH or LH thread (or a combination of both which fit both ends of the spindle). Axi no longer make these back plates ( or the SP chuck for that matter) but they do come up for sale from time to time.
The Evolution chuck has the spindle thread machined into the back of the body, is a larger diameter and shorter in length.
Coincidentally, I am just 10mls. north of Swansea.
Good luck and kind regards
Tudor


----------



## Hooberbear (27 Feb 2018)

Many thanks to all for sharing your advice and experience. 

I think that I'll go with the versachuck; I know that they're not British made, but they do seem to have great reviews from those who use them, have a plethora of jaw fixing options and I can buy a chuck, back plate, screw chuck, jaw carriers and three sets of jaws for a little more than the price of a 'naked' Axminster Evolution. I realise that the Evolution is British made and may 'handle' slightly better, but if I don't have one, I won't notice the difference.

I have spoken to the nice folk at The ToolPost and they tell me that, although the versachuck is not available at the moment, it will be again in a couple of weeks. Although I'm chomping at the bit to get my hands on a chuck and start turning, I think that I can wait a while longer.

I would still be interested to hear of any superfluous used kit that members could be persuaded to part with that would fit my 1 1/2" 6 tpi spindle.

Thanks again, H


----------



## minilathe22 (27 Feb 2018)

I have the VersaChuck from The Toolpost - I purchased it from them with the dual LH/RH threaded backplate which is really handy for this particular lathe. I found the fit and finish slightly below what you might expect if you pay more money, but I have not had any issues using it. Note that the jaw carriers will fall out if you unwind it too far - other chucks I have used prevent this from happening unless you actually want to take it apart.

The order form of parts can be confusing on the website - you need the chuck body, the backplate, jaw carriers and grip jaws to get a complete setup. I chose to order extra set screws in case I lose them for the jaws.


----------



## graduate_owner (27 Feb 2018)

You could recoup some of the cost of the new chuck by selling off a few of your faceplates because I doubt you will need that many - well I wouldn't anyway. You could probably get around £30 -£40 each, judging by ebay prices.
I have the Axminster evolution chuck with LH / RH threads for my graduate and am very pleased with it. Plenty of options for jaws too, but the evolution is not a cheap beast.

The 3 jaw chuck you have sounds like a metalworking chuck, not ideal for wood holding, but still very handy. You can use it to hold things like a home made pin chuck, or parallel shank drills which would be too large for a drill chuck.

K


----------



## lostgoat (8 Apr 2018)

Hi, 
Just to hijack this thread. 
I am also in a similar position as OP having recently purchased a Union Graduate and new to turning. 
I have quite a bit of experience with turning spindles, etc. But want to move onto bowl and platter items now. 
Robert Sorby seems to produce very good quality tools and many wood turning accessories. I have read that the Patriot range is very good for bowl turning etc, but, there are so many variations, its hard to know what the difference between them is.. 
What would any of you recommend as a general purpose chuck? Or has anyone any experience?
https://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/chucks/p ... ystem.html

Many thanks all!
lostgoat


----------



## TFrench (8 Apr 2018)

I use a direct thread patriot chuck on my graduate:
https://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/product.php/section/0/sn/RSPCCOM11%2F2-6
It threads directly to both the inboard and outboard spindles (witchcraft I know - the thread looks like a DNA helix) Don't get the exert type adaptor - it makes it very difficult to turn on the outboard side as it pushes everything 2" away from the headstock. I can't fault mine at all - it lives on the lathe pretty much permanently - I use a stubby steb centre in it if I'm doing spindles.


----------



## lostgoat (10 Apr 2018)

Hi TFrench,

Many thanks for your reply. 
That Compatriot chuck you have, did it come complete with everything you need?
My lathe came with an Automatic quick release Tail Stop including chuck, 2x Tool Holders including outrig support, screw chuck, 2 prong centres, large faceplate, small faceplate. 

If I order it, will I be able to start turning bowls straight away? 
Or do you order the chuck and have to order the jaws separately?

Thanks again, 
lostgoat


----------



## TFrench (10 Apr 2018)

This is the one you would want:
Link
Supernova, some record power and the charnwood nexus range of jaws all fit the chuck, so there's plenty of choice out there.

Edit - ring S&B before you order to double check its the one that fits both sides of the graduate - doesn't mention on the page!


----------

